# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون العمل اليمنى

## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل
رئيس الجمهورية:- 
بعد الاطلاع على دستور الجمهورية 
وبناء على عرض مجلس الوزراء. 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء. 
"قرر"
الباب الأول
أحكام عامة
مادة (1) : يسمى هذا القانون قانون العمل. 
مادة (2) : يقصد بالمصطلحات والعبارات الواردة في هذا القانون المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها أدناه ما لم تدل القرينة على خلاف ذلك:-
- الجمهورية : الجمهورية اليمنية.
- الوزارة : وزارة التأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية والعمل. 
- الوزير : وزير التأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية والعمل. 
- الوزير المختص : الوزير الذي يأتي نشاط صاحب العمل ضمن نطاق اختصاصه. 
- اللجان التحكمية : لجان التحكيم المشكلة على مستوى أمانة العاصمة وسائر محافظات الجمهورية لتسوية منازعات العمل. 
- ممثلي أصحاب العمل : الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية والصناعية. 
- ممثلي العمال : الاتحاد العام للنقابات أو النقابة العامة المعنية. 
- النقابة العامة : نقابة العمال ذات العلاقة. 
- اللجنة النقابية : اللجنة النقابية المنتخبة في موقع العمل.
- صاحب العمل : كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يستخدم عاملا أو أكثر لقاء أجر في مختلف قطاعات العمل الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون.
- العامل : كل شخص يعمل لدى صاحب العمل ويكون تحت إدارته ولو كان بعيدا عن نظارته لقاء أجر ووفق عقد مكتوب أو غير مكتوب ويشمل ذلك الرجال والنساء والأحداث ومن كان قيد الاختبار والتدريب. 
- الأجر الأساسي : ما يدفعه صاحب العمل للعامل لقاء عمله من مقابل نقدي أو عيني يمكن تقويمه بالعملة ولا يدخل في ذلك المستحقات الأخرى من غير الأجر الأساسي أيا كان نوعها.
- الأجر الكامل : ما يدفعه صاحب العمل للعامل لقاء عمله من مقابل نقدي أو عيني يمكن تقويمه بالعملة مضافا إليه سائر الاستحقاقات الأخرى أيا كان نوعها. 
- العمل : كل ما يبذله العمال من جهد ذهني أو عضلي أو كليهما بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة لقاء أجر معين. 
- العمل العرضي : كل عمل لا يدخل في نشاط صاحب العمل ولا تزيد مدة إنجازه عن أربعة أشهر. 
- العمل الموسمي : كل عمل ينفذ بطبيعته أو بظروفه في مواسم محددة من السنة ولا تزيد مدته عن ستة أشهر متواصلة. 
- الحدث : كل ذكر أو أنثى لم يبلغ الخامسة عشرة من العمر. 
- العمل المؤقت: العمل الذي تقتضي طبيعة إنجازه عن مدة محددة أو الذي ينصب على عمل بذاته وينتهي بانتهائه. 


مادة (3) : أ- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على جميع أصحاب الإعمال والعمال إلا من يرد بشأنهم نص خاص في هذا القانون. 
ب- لا يسري هذا القانون عل الفئات التالي:
1- موظفوا الجهاز الإداري للدولة والقطاع العام. 
2- شاغلي الوظائف القضائية وشاغلي وظائف السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي. 
3- الأفراد الذين يلتحقون بالمؤسسات العسكرية والأمنية. 
4- الأجانب المعارون للعمل مع الدولة .
5- الأجانب العاملون في الجمهورية بموجب اتفاقيات دولية تكون الجمهورية طرفا فيها ويكون الإعفاء في حدود الاتفاقية. 
6- الأجانب من حاملي جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية والخاصة من الحاصلين على تأشيرات ويعملون في الجمهورية في حدود التأشيرات السياسية الممنوحة لهم. 
7- العاملون في أعمال عرضية .
8- الأشخاص التابعين لصاحب العمل العاملين معه والذين يعولهم فعلا بصورة كاملة أيا كانت درجة القرابة. 
9- خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم. 
10- الأشخاص الذين يعملون في المراعي أو الزراعة عدا:-
أ. الأشخاص الذين يعملون في الشركات والمؤسسات والجمعيات الزراعية والمنشآت التي تقوم بتصنيع أو تسويق منتوجاتها. 
ب. الأشخاص الذين يقومون بصفة دائمة بتشغيل أو إصلاح الآلات الميكانيكية اللازمة للزراعة أو أعمال الري الدائم. 
ج. الأشخاص الذين يعملون في تربية الدواجن والمواشي. 
مادة (4) يجوز تنظيم أوضاع بعض الفئات في الفقرات (7، 9، 10) من المادة (3) وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وتطبيق بعض أحكامه عليهم وذلك بقرارات يصدرها مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير. 
مادة (5) العمل حق طبيعي لكل مواطن وواجب على كل قادر عليه بشروط وفرص وضمانات وحقوق متكافئة دون تميز بسبب الجنس أو السن أو العرق أو اللون أو العقيدة أو اللغة وتنظم الدولة بقدر الإمكان حق الحصول على العمل من خلال التخطيط المتنامي للاقتصاد الوطني. 
مادة (6) تمثل الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون الحد الأدنى لحقوق العمل وشروط العمل وحيثما وجد نظام خاص لعلاقات العمل بشروط وضمانات افضل تطبق على العمال أفضل الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون أو في النظام الخاص. 
مادة (7) تكيف علاقات العمل وفق أحكام هذا القانون بموجب الأسس التالية. 
1- عدم جواز تنازل أو إبراء أية حقوق مترتبة للعمال عن عقد العمل إذا كان ذلك مخالفا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
2- سريان شروط العمل وحقوقه المحددة بهذا القانون على العمال ما لم تكن قد وردت في العقد بشروط أفضل. 
3- سريان جميع عقود العمل القائمة وقت صدور هذا القانون إذا كانت أصلح للعمال ولا يترتب على تجديدها الإنقاص من شروط العمل وحقوقه وحتى إن كانت لا تقل عن الحد الأدنى لشروط العمل الواردة بهذا القانون. 
مادة (8) يكون لجميع المبالغ المستحقة للعامل أو المستحقين عنه بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون امتيازا على جميع أموال صاحب العمل المدين المنقولة وغير المنقولة وتستوفي قبل غيرها من الديون بما في ذلك المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة. 
مادة (9) تعتبر السنة في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون (365) يوما والشهر (30)يوما ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك. 
مادة (10) اللغة العربية هي اللغة المعتمدة في جميع علاقات العمل وسجلاته ووثائقه في الجمهورية ولا يجوز الاحتجاج في مواجهة العامل بأي مستند محرر بلغة أجنبية ولو كان موثقا بتوقيع العامل وعندما يكون المستند محررا بالغة العربية هو وحده الأساس في التفسير والتطبيق. 
مادة (11) 
1- يشكل بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير مجلس عمل يتكون من ممثلي الوزارة وممثلين عن العمال وأصحاب العمل لوضع الخطوط العريضة وتقديم التوصيات للحكومة في المجالات التالية.: 
أ- مشروعات قوانين ونظم العمل. 
ب- السياسة العامة للأجور والحوافز وأي مستحقات أخرى. 
ت- التدريب والتأهيل المهني للعمال. 
2- يحدد قرار مجلس الوزراء أسماء أعضاء مجلس العمل ونظام سير العمل فيه.
الباب الثاني
قواعد التشغيل
مادة (12) على صاحب العمل أن يقدم للوزارة أو مكتبها المختص عند مباشرة نشاطه البينات التالية: 
1- اسم المنشأة ومكانها وتاريخ تأسيسها. 
2- طبيعة العمل الذي تقوم به المنشأة ومقدار القوى العاملة التي تستخدم فيها. 
3- اسم الشخص المسئول عن إدارة المنشأة. 
4- أي بينات أخرى تطلبها الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص. 
مادة (13) :
1- لكل قادر على العمل وراغب فيه أن يتقدم لقيد اسمه لدى الوزارة أو أي من مكاتبها الذي يقع في دائرته محل إقامته مع بيان سنه ومهنته ومؤهلاته وخبراته السابقة وعنوانه وعلى الجهة المقدم إليها الطلبات القيام بقيدها في سجلات خاصة بأرقام مسلسلة فور ورودها وإعطاء الطالب دون مقابل شهادة قيد تثبت فيها تاريخ وساعة تقديم الطلب ورقم القيد وسائر البيانات الضرورية الأخرى. 
2- على الوزارة أو أي من مكاتبها ترشيح المقيدين لديه للأعمال التي تناسبهم وتتفق مع سنهم وصلاحيتهم المهنية على أي تراعى أسبقية القيد.
مادة (14) :
1- على كل صاحب عمل أن يبلغ الوزارة أو أيا من مكاتبها الذي يقع في دائرته محل العمل كتابة عن فرص العمل التي خلت أو أنشئت لديه أيا كان نوعها مع بيان كل منها والأجر المخصص لها والتاريخ الذي يحدده لشغلها وذلك خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ خلوها أو إنشائها وعلى صاحب العمل خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ مباشرة العامل لعمله - أن يعيد شهادة قيد العامل للجهة التي أصدرتها مرفقا بيان بتاريخ المباشرة للعمل والأجر المخصص له ونوع العمل وعليه تدوين رقم شهادة القيد وتاريخها أمام اسم العمل في سجل قيد العمل بالمنشأة. 
2- لصاحب العمل عند عدم قيام الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص بالترشيح في الأعمال الشاغرة لديه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تلقيها بلاغ صاحب العمل وفقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة - أن يقوم بشغل هذه الأعمال من بين المتقدمين إليه والمتوافر فيهم شروط العمل على أن يبلغ الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص بذلك خلال السبعة الأيام التالية لشغل هذه الأعمال. 
3-تحدد بقرار من الوزير المنشئات وأصحاب الأعمال الذين تسري بشأنهم أحكام هذه المادة. 
مادة (15) يتولى أصحاب الأعمال بحسب الإمكانيات والفرص المتاحة تشغيل المعوقين الذين ترشحهم الوزارة أو مكاتبها بما لا يزيد عن نسبة 5% من حجم العمالة الكلية لصاحب العمل ويتم التشغيل في الأعمال والمهن التي تتناسب وقدراتهم وإمكانياتهم بحيث يتمتعون بكافة الحقوق المقررة في هذا القانون. 
مادة (16) يحظر على أي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري ممارسة مهنة تشغيل أو توريد العمل لأي صاحب عمل. 
مادة (17) يحدد بقرار من الوزير نظام تشغيل الأحداث والظروف والشروط والأحوال التي يتم فيها تشغيلهم وكذا الأعمال والمهن والصناعات التي يتعين تشغيلهم فيها. 


مادة (18) تعتبر جميع المعاملات المتعلقة بتشغيل اليمنيين مجانية وتعفى من كافة الرسوم المالية. 
مادة (19) 
1- لا يجوز للعامل غير اليمني أن يزاول عملا إلا إذا كان حاصلا على ترخيص عمل رسمي من الوزارة أو أحد مكاتبها، كما يمنع أي صاحب عمل من تشغيل غير اليمني إلا إذا كان حائزا على ذلك الترخيص. 
2- تسرى أحكام هذه المادة على العمال غير اليمنيين العاملين في القطاعات غير المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة (20) يشترط لاستكمال تشغيل غير اليمنيين استيفاء الشروط التالية:
1- حيازة ترخيص بالإقامة والعمل. 
2- استيفاء شروط شغل المهنة وأن يكون المصرح له بالعمل في لياقة صحية تامة. 
3- أن يزاول المهنة المرخص له بمزاولتها. 
4- أن يكون حائزا على ترخيص مزاولة المهنة وذلك للمهن التي تتطلب وجود ترخيص خاص بمزاولتها. 
5- أن يكون التشغيل في حرفة أو مهنة لا تتوافر فيها الخبرات اليمنية. 
مادة (21) لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد العمال غير اليمنيين لدى صاحب العمل على 10% من إجمالي العمال اليمنيين وللوزير أن يزيد أو يخفض هذه النسبة عند الاقتضاء ووفقا للاتجاهات التي يقرها مجلس الوزراء.
مادة (22) أ- على كل صاحب عمل يرغب في استخدام الأجانب أن يقدم طلبا للموافقة على استقدامهم وفقا للنموذج الذي تحدده الوزارة على أن يتضمن الطلب البيانات التالية: 
1- اسم صاحب العمل وجنسيته ومهنته ومركز عمله الرئيسي. 
2- اسم العامل المطلوب استقدامه ولقبه وجنسيته وديانته وتاريخ ميلاده ومحل إقامته الأصلي ووضعه العائلي. 
3- نوع العمل الذي سيقوم العامل بتأديته ووع عمله السابق . 
4- المدة المتوقع استخدام العامل خلالها. 
5- بيان ما إذا كان العامل قد سبق له دخول الجمهورية وسبب وتاريخ نذلك مع ذكر تاريخ مغادرته وأسبابها. 
6- بيان جميع عدد العمال الأجانب المستخدمين لدى صاحب العمل مع بيان عدد من يعملون منهم بنفس المهنة التي سيعمل فيها العامل المطلوب استخدامه وعدد العمال اليمنيين العاملين لديه. 
7- أية بيانات أخرى تطلبها الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص. 
ب- يجب أن يرفق بالطلب المبين في الفقرة السابقة من هذه المادة الوثائق التالية: 
1- شهادة من الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص تفيد عدم توفر العنصر اليمني للقيام بالعمل المطلوب استقدام العامل الأجنبي من أجله. 
2- شهادة العامل المطلوب استقدامه ومؤهلاته الفنية وخبراته مرفقة بترجمة معتمدة إلى اللغة العربية إذا كانت محررة بلغة أجنبية . 
3- صورة من مشروع عقد العمل المزمع إبرامه مع العامل موضحا فيه مقدار الأجر والحوافز والمزايا النقدية والعينية التي ستمنح له توضيحا كافيا. 
4- بيان بالمشاريع والأعمال التي يزاولها صاحب العمل وقت تقديم الطلب مدعمة بالوثائق والمستندات اللازمة . 
5- أية وثائق أو بيانات تطلبها الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص. 
مادة (23) :
أ- على صاحب العمل أن يتقدم إلى الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص بطلب تجديد بطاقة العمل لغير اليمني قبل انتهاء صلاحيتها بمدة لا تقل عن شهر. 
ب- على الوزارة أو مكاتبها إكمال معاملة التجديد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) خلال فترة أسبوعين من تاريخ انتهاء الترخيص كحد أقصى وفقا للقانون. 
مادة (24) :
1- يسلم العامل غير اليمني حال تسجيله بطاقة عمل برسم مالي تدون فيها كافة البينات الضرورية عنه وعن عمله ومحل إقامته في الجمهورية. 
2- لا يكون العامل غير اليمني ملزما بتسديد رسم استخراج بطاقة عمل في الحالات التي تنطبق عليها قاعدة المعاملة بالمثل. 
3- يحدد بقرار من مجلس الوزراء الرسوم المالية المستحقة على استخراج بطاقات العمل وتجديدها للعمال غير اليمنيين واستخراج بدل فاقد أو صورة منها وقيمة الاستمارات المخصصة لتلك الأغراض . 
مادة (25) على كل صاحب عمل يستخدم عامل غير يمني أن يقوم بما يلي: 
1-أن يقيد اسم العامل وكافة البيانات المحددة في بطاقة العمل في سجل خاص خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ مباشرة العامل للعمل. 
2- تعيين نظير يمني للعامل الغير يمني متى توافر النظير المحلي بالمؤهلات والكفاءات المناسبة وذلك طوال مدة عمله على أن تكون فترة التدريب ملزمة للعامل غير اليمني ونظيره. 
3-تبليغ الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص فورا عن أية متغيرات في أوضاع العمال غير اليمنيين. 
مادة (26) يحظر تشغيل غير اليمنيين في إحدى الحالات التالية:
1- إذا كان سبق له العمل في الجمهورية وفصل منه لسوء سلوكه أو بالحكم عليه قضائيا. 
2- إذا كان قد ترك الخدمة مع صاحب العمل أو الجهاز الإداري أو إحدى مؤسساته. 
3- إذا كان دخوله الجمهورية لغرض آخر غير العمل.
4- إذا تحققت للوزارة إمكانية ترشيح عامل في الوظيفة المعلن عنها.


الباب الثالث
عقود العمل
الفصل الأول
تنظيم عقد العمل
مادة (27) عقد العمل هو اتفاق بين صاحب العمل والعامل يتضمن تحديد شروط العمل ويتعهد العامل بمقتضاه أن يعمل تحت إدارة صاحب العمل وإشرافه مقابل أجر. 
مادة (28) عند توقيع عقد العمل يجوز إخضاع العامل لفترة اختباريه لا تزيد على ستة أشهر لدى نفس صاحب العمل وينص على ذلك في العقد ولا يجوز وضع العامل تحت الاختبار أكثر من مرة في نفس المهنة. 
مادة (29) :
1- تعتبر مدة العقد غير محددة للعامل اليمني ويجوز تحديدها بموافقة الطرفين. 
2- يعتبر عقد العمل ساريا لذات المدة السابقة إذا انتهت مدته واستمرت علاقات العمل الفعلية بين الطرفين
3- تعتبر خدمة العامل مستمرة أثناء سريان عقد العمل دون أن يقطع تواصلها ما يتخللها من إجازات قانونية بأجر أو بدونه أو أي ظرف عارض آخر منصوص عليه في هذا القانون. 
مادة (30) :
1- يعد عقد العمل الفردي المكتوب من ثلاث نسخ وتكون النسخة الأصلية للعامل ونسخة لصاحب العمل ونسخة لمكتب الوزارة المختص وتكون النسخ موقعة من طرفي العقد ، وفي حالة عدم وجود عقد مكتوب على العامل أن يثبت حقوقه بجميع طرق الإثبات . 
2- يجب أن يحتوي عقد العمل بصورة أساسية على مقدار الأجر ونوع العمل ومكانه وتاريخ الالتحاق بالعمل ومدته. 
3- يجوز للعامل أن يطلب من صاحب العمل إيصالا بما أودعه لديه من وثائق أو مستندات أو شهادات. 
4- تعتبر التعاقدات الخاصة بالعمل لدى الجمعيات التعاونية في حكم عقود العمل ويسلم كل عامل حال مباشرته العمل صورة منها. 
5- يجب أن تكون الإجراءات التي يقوم بها صاحب العمل تنفيذا لنصوص العقد ثابتة بالكتابة وتسلم نسخة منها للعامل. 
مادة (31) 1- إذا لم ينته العقد وتغير صاحب العمل لأي سبب من الأسباب يعتبر من خلفه كصاحب عمل مسئولا عن تنفيذ كافة الالتزامات المترتبة على عقد العمل السابق إلا إذا اتفق على خلاف ذلك. 
2- إذا أبرم عقد العمل مقاول من الباطن فإن صاحب العمل الأصلي يعتبر مسئولا بالتضامن عن تنفيذ كافة الالتزامات المترتبة على عقد العمل إذا تعذر تنفيذها من قبل المقاول من الباطن وحالت الظروف دون ذلك. 
مادة (32) 1- يجب أن يكون عقد العمل الجماعي مكتوبا وفقا للنموذج المعتمد من الوزارة ويتضمن المواد الرئيسية المتعلقة بوسائل العمل وتحديد الالتزامات بتأدية الأجور وطريقة دفعها وأوقات العمل والراحة والحوافز المادية وشروط حماية العمل ومواصفات المهنة المشمولة بالعقد وأية شروط يتفق عليها صاحب العمل واللجنة النقابية أو ممثلي العمال طبقا للتشريعات المعمول بها. 
2- تقوم اللجنة النقابية أو ممثلي العمال بمناقشة جماعية لمشروع عقد العمل الجماعي والموافقة عليه وتوقيعه في اجتماع عام للعمال نيابة عنهم ويكون تعاقدها ملزما لجميع العمال ويكون باطلا أي عقد عمل جماعي لا تتم مناقشته جماعيا مع العمال. 
3- تسري أحكام عقد العمل الجماعي على العمال الملتحقين بخدمة صاحب العمل بعد سريان العقد . 
4-أ- لا يجوز إبرام عقود عمل فردية بشروط مخلة بعقد العمل الجماعي. 
ب -لا تؤثر أحكام هذه المادة في إبرام عقود العمل الفردية أثناء سريان عقد العمل الجماعي شريطة أن لا تقل شروط العمل في العقد الفردي على الشروط المحددة في عقد العمل الجماعي وأن لا تزيد مدته عن المدة المقررة لإنجاز العمل للأعمال المؤقتة التي لم يتضمنها عقد العمل الجماعي. 
5- على اللجنة النقابية أو ممثلي العمال عرض أي تعديلات أو إضافات مقترحة من صاحب العمل في العقد على العمال في اجتماع عام. 
6- يقع باطلا كل شرط يرد في عقد العمل الجماعي يكون من شأنه الإخلال بالأمن أو الإضرار بمصلحة البلاد الاقتصادية أو يكون مخالفا للقوانين واللوائح النافذة المتعلقة بها أو النظام العام أو الآداب العامة . 
مادة (33) :
1- يجوز لأصحاب الأعمال واللجان النقابية أو النقابة العامة التي تمثل العمال في أكثر من موقع إبرام عقد عمل جماعي مشترك. 
2- يجوز لغير المتعاقدين من أصحاب الأعمال واللجان النقابية الانضمام بصورة مستقلة إلى عقد العمل الجماعي المشترك بناء على اتفاق مكتوب بين الطرفين طالبي الانضمام دون حاجة إلى موافقة المتعاقدين الأصليين ويقد طلب الانضمام إلى مكتب الوزارة المختص موقعا من الطرفين طالبي الانضمام. 
3- لكل منظمة نقابية تكون طرفا في عقد عمل جماعي أن ترفع جميع الدعاوى الناشئة عن الإخلال بهذا العقد وذلك لمصلحة أي عضو من أعضائها دون حاجة إلى توكيل منه بذلك . ويجوز لهذا العضو التدخل في الدعوى المرفوعة لصالحه كما يجوز له رفع هذه الدعوى مستقلا عن منظمته النقابية. 
مادة (34) :
1- يعد عقد العمل الجماعي من نسخ كافية تكون لكل طرف من المتعاقدين نسخة ونسخة للوزارة وللعمال أن يحصلوا على صورة منه ومن وثائق الانضمام إليه. 
2- لا يكون عقد العمل الجماعي ملزما إلا بعد مراجعته وقيده لدى الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص ويجب عليها في حالة الاعتراض تبليغ ذوي الشأن بأسباب هذا الاعتراض وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تلقيها للعقد فإذا لم تعترض خلال هذه المدة اعتبر العقد نافذا ويجوز لأي من طرفي العقد الطعن في قرار الاعتراض أمام اللجنة التحكيمية المختصة وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الاعتراض. 
3- تقوم الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص بالتأشير في سجل قيد العقود الجماعية بما يطرأ على العقود الجماعية من تعديل أو إتمام أو تجديد أو انتهاء أو انقضاء. 
4- لكل شخص الحق في أن يحصل من الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص على صورة طبق الأصل من عقود العمل الجماعية ووثائق الانضمام إليها بعد سداد الرسم المقرر لذلك.


الفصل الثاني
انتهاء عقد العمل
مادة (35) : أولاً: يجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينهي العقد من جانبه بدون إشعار كتابي أو تحمل الأجر المقرر عن فترة الإنذار في الحالات التالية: 
أ. إذا انتحل العامل شخصية غير شخصيته أو قدم شهادات أو وثائق مزورة . 
ب. إذا حكم على العامل في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة أو الآداب العامة بحكم قضائي بات . 
ج. إذا وجد العامل أثناء ساعات العمل في حالة سكر أو تحت تأثير مادة مخدرة. 
د. إذا اعتدى العامل على صاحب العمل أو من يمثله أو رئيسه المباشر أثناء العمل أو بسببه اعتداءً يعاقب القانون عليه .
أو وقع منه اعتداء جسماني على أحد العاملين الآخرين مكان العمل أو بسببه. 
ه. إذا لم يثبت العامل صلاحيته للعمل أثناء الفترة الاختبارية . 
و. إذا ارتكب العامل خطأ نشأ عنه خسارة مادية لصاحب العمل بشرط أن يبلغ صاحب العمل الجهات المختصة بالحادث خلال ثمانية وأربعين ساعة من وقت علمه بوقوعه. 
ز. إذا لم يراع العامل التعليمات اللازم اتباعها لسلامة العمال والعمل وتم إنذاره كتابة بشرط أن تكون هذه التعليمات مكتوبة ومعلنة بمكان ظاهر في محل العمل. 
ح. إذا لم يقم العامل بتأدية التزاماته الأساسية المترتبة على عقد العمل. 
ط. إذا حمل سلاحا ناريا في محل عمله باستثناء من يتطلب عمله ذلك. 
ي. إذا أفشى العامل أسرارا خاصة بالعمل الذي يعمل فيه أو تلك التي يطلع عليها بحكم عمله. 
ك. إذ امتنع العامل عن تنفيذ حكم نهائي صادر وفقا لأحكام الفصل الأول من الباب الثاني 
عشر من هذا القانون أو في حالة عدم التزام العمال بأحكام هذا القانون. 
ثانيا: يجوز للعامل أن ينهي العقد من جانبه بدون أن يسبق ذلك إشعار كتابي لصاحب العمل في إحدى الحالات التالية: 
أ. إذا كان صاحب العمل أو من يمثله قد أدخل الغش على العامل عند إبرام العقد فيما يتعلق بشروط العمل . 
ب. إذا ارتكب صاحب العمل أو من يمثله أمرا مخلا بالآداب نحو العامل أو أحد أفراد أسرته. 
ج. إذا وقع من صاحب العمل أو من يمثله اعتداء على العامل. 
د. إذا كان هناك خطر جسيم يهدد سلامة العامل أو صحته بشرط أن يكون صاحب العمل قد علم بوجود هذا الخطر ولم يقم بتنفيذ التدابير المقررة أو التي تفرضها الجهة المختصة في الموعد المحدد لها. 
ه. إذا لم يقم صاحب العمل بالوفاء بالتزاماته المحددة في العقد تجاه العامل . 
و. إذا غير صاحب العمل مهنة العامل تغييرا جوهريا دون موافقته. 
ثالثاً: يجوز إنهاء العقد بدون سابق إشعار لأي من الطرفين المتعاقدين في إحدى الحالات التالية: 
أ. إذا اتفق الطرفان كتابة على إنهاء العقد.
ب. إذا انتهت مدة العقد المحددة ما لم يتجدد ضمنيا باستمرار علاقة العمل الفعلية. 
ج. إذا صدر حكم بات بإنهاء العقد.
د. إذا توفي العامل. 
مادة (36): يجوز لأي من طرفي العقد إنهاءه شريطة أن يشعر الطرف الراغب في الإنهاء الطرف الآخر في إحدى الحالات التالية: 
أ. إذا أخل أحد الطرفين بشروط العقد أو تشريعات العمل الأخرى. 
ب. إذا انتهى العمل كليا أو جزئيا بصفة دائمة. 
ج. إذا حدث تنقيص في عدد العمال لأسباب فنية واقتصادية. إذا تغيب العامل بدون سبب مشروع أكثر من ثلاثين يوما متقطعة خلال العام الواحد أو خمسة عشر يوما متصلة على أن يسبق إنهاء العقد إنذار كتابي من صاحب العمل بعد غياب العامل خمسة عشر يوما في الحالة الأولى وسبعة أيام في الحالة الثانية. 
د. إذا بلغ العامل السن المقررة للتقاعد بمقتضى تشريعات العمل. 
ه. إذا أصبح العامل لائق صحيا للعمل بمقتضى قرار من اللجنة الطبية المختصة. 
مادة (37) لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينهي العقد في الحالات التالية: 
1- أثناء تمتع العامل بأي إجازة ينص عليها في هذا القانون واللوائح المنفذة له. 
2- عند النظر في النزاع القائم بينه وبين العامل على ألا تتجاوز مدة النظر في النزاع أربعة أشهر ما لم يرتكب العامل مخالفة أخرى تستدعي الفصل. 
3- أثناء احتجاز العامل بسبب العمل لدى الجهات المختصة حتى يفصل نهائيا في القضية. 
مادة (38) :
1- إذا أنهى العقد من قبل أحد الطرفين المتعاقدين وفقا للمادة (36) فعلى الطرف الذي سينهي العقد من جانبه أن يشعر الطرف الآخر قبل إنهاء العقد بمدة مساوية للمدد المقررة لدفع الأجر أو دفع أجر تلك الفترة كاملا بدلا من الإشعار. 
2- إذا رفض أحد الطرفين استلام الإشعار بإنهاء العقد جاز لكل منهما إيداعه لدى الوزارة أو أحد مكاتبها. 
3- يكون احتساب مدة الإشعار المحددة في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة على النحو التالي:-
أ. ثلاثون يوما للمشتغلين بأجر شهري. 
ب. خمسة عشر يوما للمشتغلين باجر نصف شهري. 
ج. أسبوع للمشتغلين على أساس الإنتاج أو القطعة أو الساعة أو اليوم أو الأسبوع. 
د. إذا كان احتساب أجر العامل يتم على أساس الفقرات (ب) و (ج) من البند (3) ويدفع في نهاية كل شهر فإن احتساب مدة وأجر الإشعار تتم على أساس ثلاثين يوما. 
مادة (39) يستحق العامل تعويضا خاصا عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب إنهاء العقد من جانب صاحب العمل بصورة تعسفية أو إذا تم إنهاء العقد وفقا لأحكام الفقرة (ثانياً) من المادة (35) وذلك بالإضافة إلى ما يستحقه من أجر مقرر عن فترة الإشعار وسائر المستحقات الأخرى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وتشريعات العمل المنفذةوله، وفي جميع الأحوال يحدد التعويض من قبل لجنة التحكيم المختصة وبما لا يتعدى أجر العامل لمدة ستة أشهر. 
مادة (40) إذا انتهى عقد العمل بانتهاء مدته المحددة وكان ثمة مفاوضات لتجديده أو تمديده فإن مدته تبقى سارية طيلة المفاوضات وبحد أقصى لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وعندما لا تسفر المفاوضات عن نتائج موجبة لاستمراره خلال هذا المدة يكون العقد قد استنفد مدته. 
مادة (41) على صاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل مجانا عند انتهاء العقد وثيقة قطع علاقته بالعمل تتضمن بيانا بتاريخ التحاقه بالعمل وتاريخ انتهاء خدمته ونوع العمل الذي كان يؤديه ومقدار الأجر الذي كان يتقاضاه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع
تنظيم عمل النساء والأحداث
الفصل الأول
تنظيم عمل النساء
مادة (42) تتساوى المرأة مع الرجل في كافة شروط العمل وحقوقه وواجباته وعلاقاته دون أي تمييز كما يجب تحقيق التكافؤ بينها وبين الرجل في الاستخدام والترقي والأجور والتدريب والتأهيل التأمينات الاجتماعية ولا يعتبر في حكم التمييز ما تقتضيه مواصفات العمل أو المهنة. 
مادة (43) :
1- تحدد ساعات عمل المرأة اليومية بخمس ساعات إذا كانت حامل في شهرها السادس أو إذا كانت مرضع حتى نهاية الشهر السادس ويجوز تخفيض هذه المدة لأسباب صحية بناء على تقرير طبي معتمد. 
2- يبدأ احتساب ساعات عمل المرأة المرضع منذ اليوم التالي لانقضاء إجازة المرضع وحتى نهاية الشهر السادس. 
مادة (44) :
1- يحق للعاملة الحامل أن تحصل على إجازة وضع بأجر كامل مدتها ستين يوما. 
2- لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال تشغيل المرأة العاملة أثناء إجازة الوضع. 
3- تعطى العاملة الحامل عشرين يوما إضافية إلى الأيام المذكورة في الفقرة (1) وذلك في الحالتين التاليتين: 
أ- إذا كانت الولادة متعسرة ويثبت ذلك بقرار طبي. 
ب- إذا ولدت توأم. 
مادة (46) :
أ- يحظر تشغيل النساء في الصناعات والأعمال الخطرة والشاقة والمضرة صحيا واجتماعيا ويحدد بقرار من الوزير ما يعتبر من الأعمال المحظورة طبقا لهذه الفقرة. 
ب-لا يجوز تشغيل النساء ليلا إلا في شهر رمضان وفي تلك الأعمال التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير. 
مادة (47) على صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم نساء في العمل أن يعلن في مكان ظاهر بمقر العمل عن نظام تشغيل النساء.


الفصل الثاني
تنظيم عمل الأحداث
مادة (48) :
1- لا يجوز أن تزيد ساعات في اليوم أو 42 ساعة في الأسبوع وتوزع ساعات العمل الأسبوعي على ستة أيام عمل يعقبها يوم راحة بأجر كامل. 
2- يجب أن تتخلل ساعات العمل اليومية فترة للراحة لا تقل مدتها عن ساعة ويجب أن لا يعمل الحدث عملا متواصلا أكثر من أربع ساعات. 
3- يحظر تشغيل الحدث ساعات عمل إضافية أو في أعمال ليلية عدا تلك الأعمال التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير. 
4- تعتبر الساعات التي يقضيها الحدث في التدريب خلال أوقات العمل اليومي من ضمن ساعات العمل الرسمية. 
5- لا يجوز تشغيل الحدث في أوقات الراحة الأسبوعية والعطل الرسمية والإجازات الأخرى. 
مادة (49) :
1- لا يجوز تشغيل الحدث إلا بموافقة ولي أمره وإشعار مكتب الوزارة المختص بذلك. 
2- لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث في المناطق النائية والبعيدة عن العمران. 
3- على صاحب العمل توفير بيئة عمل صحية وآمنة للأحداث وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يحددها الوزير. 
4-يحظر تشغيل الحدث في الأعمال الشاقة والصناعات الضارة والأعمال ذات الخطورة الاجتماعية وللوزير تحديد تلك الأعمال والصناعات بقرار منه. 
مادة ( 50):
1- يستحق الحدث إجازة سنوية قدرها ثلاثون يوما عن كل سنة خدمة فعلية وبمعدل يومين ونصف لكل شهر من شهور الخدمة الفعلية. 
2- على صاحب العمل أن يمنح الحدث إجازته السنوية في موعدها المحدد كاملة. 
3- لا يجوز للحدث أو ولي أمره أن يتنازل عن الإجازة السنوية أو أي جزء منها مقابل تعويض أو بدونه. 
مادة (51) على صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم أحداث أن يقوم بما يلي: 
1- أن يضع سجلا بالأحداث وأوضاعهم الاجتماعية والمهنية يبين فيه اسم الحدث وعمره وولي أمره وتاريخ مباشرته العمل ومحل إقامته وأية بيانات أخرى تقررها الوزارة. 
2- أن يقوم بإجراء الفحص الطبي الأولي للحدث والفحص الطبي الدوري كلما كانت هناك ضرورة للتأكد من لياقته الصحية وأن يفتح ملف صحي لكل حدث يتضمن كل ما يتعلق بحياته في النواحي الصحية. 
3- أن يعلن في مكان ظاهر في مكان العمل عن نظام عمل الأحداث. 
مادة (52) يلزم صاحب العمل أن يقدم للحدث أجراً عادلا مقابل ما يؤديه من عمل في المهن المماثلة لمهن البالغين شريطة أن لا يقل عن ثلثي الحد الأدنى لأجر المهنة في كافة الأحوال وأن يسلم هذا الأجر إلى الحدث نفسه ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير وتوصية مجلس العمل أن يحدد بقرار منه مستويات الحد الأدنى للأجر لبعض المهن والأعمال التي يعمل فيها الأحداث. 
مادة (53) يستثنى من أحكام هذا الفصل الأحداث الذين يعملون وسط عائلاتهم تحت إشراف رب الأسرة وعلى أن يتم العمل في هذه الأحوال وفق شروط صحية واجتماعية ملائمة.
الباب الخامس
الأجور والبدلات
الفصل الأول
الأجور
مادة (54) تحدد أصناف وفئات الأجور للأعمال والمهن حسب حجم العمل ونوعيته وفقا للمبادئ التالية: 
1- طبيعة المهام والواجبات والمسؤوليات. 
2- المؤهلات والخبرات اللازمة للقيام بالعمل. 
3- أهمية العمل ودوره في تطوير الإنتاج وجودته. 
4- مردود العمل. 
5- ظروف العمل ومكانه. 
6- المجهود الذي يبذله العامل. 
مادة (55) :
1- لا يجوز أن يقل الحد الأدنى لأجر العامل عن الحد الأدنى للأجور في الجهاز الإداري للدولة. 
2- لا يجوز أن يقل متوسط الأجر اليومي للعامل على أساس الإنتاج أو القطعة عن الحد الأدنى المقرر للأجر اليومي للمهنة أو الصنعة ويحسب الأجر اليومي للعامل الذي لا يتقاضى أجره بالشهر أو الأسبوع أو باليوم على أساس متوسط ما يتقاضاه نظيره العامل من أجور عن أيام عمله الفعلية لدى صاحب عمل واحد في السنة الأخيرة أو خلال مدة عمله إذا كانت أقل من سنة. 
مادة (56) تحتسب أجور ساعات العمل الإضافي وفقا للمعدلات التالية: 
أ- الساعة بساعة ونصف من الأجر الأساسي عن ساعات العمل الإضافية خلال أيام العمل العادية. 
ب- الساعة بساعتين من الأجر الأساسي من ساعات العمل الإضافية أثناء الليل ويوم الراحة الأسبوعية وأيام العطل والإجازات الرسمية مضافا إلى ما يستحقه من أجر عن تلك العطل. 


مادة ( 57):
1 - يستحق العامل بدلا قدره 15% من الأجر الأساسي إضافة إلى ما يستحقه عن ساعات العمل العادية عندما يكون العمل ليليا. 
2 - يستحق العامل بدلا قدره 10% من الأجر الأساسي إضافة إلى ما يستحقه من ساعات العمل العادية عندما يكون العمل بالنوبات. 
3- يكون العامل مستحقا لبدل العمل الليلي أو لبدل عمل بالنوبات إذا عمل لمدة تزيد على عشرة أيام متصلة أو متقطعة في الشهر الواحد ولا يجوز الجمع بين بدل العمل الليلي والعمل بالنوبات. 
مادة (58) يستحق العامل أجره الأساسي خلال التحاقه بدورة تدريبية أو تأهيلية داخل الجمهورية أو خارجها يعتمدها صاحب العمل. 
مادة (59) مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (99) و (100) من هذا القانون يستحق العامل أجره الكامل خلال فترة توقيفه بسبب قضية تتعلق بالعمل شريطة أن لا يقل ما يدفع له في فترة التوقيف عن 50% من أجره الأساسي ويكون صرف الجزء المتبقي من الأجر الكامل حال التأكد من براءته، ولصاحب العمل استرجاع ما تم صرفه خلال فترة التوقيف في حالة إدانة العامل بحكم بات. 
مادة (60) لا يجوز نقل العامل المشتغل على أساس دفع الأجر الشهري إلى سلك العمال الذين تحتسب أجورهم على أساس الأسبوع أو اليوم أو الساعة أو الإنتاج أو القطعة إلا بعد موافقته. 
مادة (61) تدفع الأجور وغيرها من المبالغ المستحقة للعامل بالنقد المتداول قانونا وفي أحد أيام العمل وفي مكانه مع مراعاة ما يلي: 
1- تدفع مرة في الشهر للمشتغلين بأجر شهري وفي موعد لا يتجاوز اليوم السادس من الشهر التالي. 
2- تدفع مرة في كل نصف شهر للمشتغلين بأجر نصف شهري وفي موعد لا يتجاوز اليوم الثالث بعد نهاية كل نصف شهر. 
3- تدفع مرة كل أسبوع على الأقل للمشتغلين على أساس العمل بالساعة أو اليوم أو الأسبوع. 
4- تدفع الأجور للمشتغلين على أساس الإنتاج أو القطعة حسب الاتفاق بين الطرفين. 
مادة (62) لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يفرض أي قيد على حرية تصرف العامل بأجره أو أن يلزم العمال بشراء أشياء من إنتاجه أو من أماكن محددة.
مادة ( 63) لا يجوز الحجز على الأجور المستحقة للعامل بمقتضى هذا القانون إلا بموجب حكم قضائي بات ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق بين صاحب العمل والعامل خلافا لذلك. 
مادة (64) مع مراعاة المادة (99) لا يجوز أن يزيد القسط الشهري الذي يدفعه العامل تعويضا عما يكون قد سببه من أضار أو خسائر مادية لصاحب العمل عن 25% من أجره الأساسي وذلك عندما يكون الضرر ناجما عن تقصير أو إهمال. 
مادة (65) يؤدي الأجر في اليوم التالي من انتهاء العقد ، وفي حالة ترك العامل للعمل من تلقاء نفسه فيؤدي الأجر المستحق خلال ستة أيام من تاريخ ترك العمل. 
مادة (66) :
1- على صاحب العمل أن يضع المستندات اللازمة لدفع الأجور وتوضح فيها تفاصيل أجر العامل والاستقطاعات التي تمت فيه وصافي الأجر المدفوع ويجب أن تكون هذه المستندات خالية من أي فراغ أو شطب أو تحشية. 
2- لا تبرأ ذمة صاحب العمل من دفع الأجر إلا بتوقيع العامل أو ببصمته في المستند على مستحقاته من الأجر وملحقاته سواء ورد ذكرها أو لم يرد في المستند الموقع عليه. 
مادة (67) :
1- تستحق المرأة العاملة أجر مساويا لأجر الرجل العامل إذا كانت تؤدي نفس العمل وبنفس شروطه ومواصفاته. 
2- على أصحاب الأعمال أن يساووا في الأجور بين العمال اليمنيين والعمال غير اليمنيين في حالة تساوي ظروف المعمل وشروطه والمؤهل والخبرة والكفاءة.
الفصل الثاني
البدلات
مادة (68) إذا ندب العامل للقيام بمهمة معينة في منطقة تبعد عن منطقة عمله في داخل الجمهورية أو خارجها فإنه يستحق البدلات المناسبة لطبيعة المهمة سواء كانت تلك البدلات تتعلق بتمثيله أو انتقاله أو إقامته ويصدر مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير وتوصية مجلس العمل النظام الخاص بالبدلات . 
مادة (69) على كل صاحب العمل أن يوفر لعماله وسائل الانتقال من محال إقامتهم أومن مركز تجمع معين إلى أماكن العمل أو يصرف لهم بدلا نقديا عنها. 
مادة (70) يجب على صاحب العمل توفير المساكن والأغذية الملائمة للعمال في المناطق البعيدة من العمران وفقا للمعايير التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير
الباب السادس
أوقات العمل والراحة والإجازات
الفصل الأول
تنظيم أوقات العمل
مادة (71) :
1- لا يجوز أن تزيد ساعات العمل الرسمية على ثمان ساعات في اليوم أو ثمانية وأربعين ساعة في الأسبوع وتوزع ساعات العمل الأسبوعي على ستة أيام عمل يعقبها يوم راحة بأجر كامل. 
2- لا يجوز أن تزيد ساعات العمل الرسمية خلال شهر رمضان عن ست ساعات في اليوم أو ستة وثلاثون ساعة في الأسبوع. 
3-يجوز بقرار من الوزير تخفيض ساعات العمل الرسمية بالنسبة لبعض المهن والأعمال والصناعات التي تكون ظروف العمل فيها شاقة أو ضارة بالصحة ويحدد القرار تلك المهن والأعمال وساعات التخفيض بالتشاور مع الجهات ذات العلاقة بما فيهم ممثلي العمال وأصحاب الأعمال . 
4- يجب أن تتخلل ساعات العمل الرسمية فترة أو أكثر للراحة بما في ذلك أداء الصلاة وتناول الطعام لا تزيد على ساعة ويراعى في تحديد هذه الفترة أن لا تزيد مدة العمل المتواصل على خمس ساعات ولا تحتسب فترة الراحة من ساعات العمل. 
مادة (72) إذا حضر العامل إلى مقر العمل في الوقت المحدد للعمل وكان مستعدا لمباشرة العمل وحالت دون ذلك أسباب ترجع إلى صاحب العمل أعتبر أنه قد أدى عملا فعليا. 
مادة (73) :
1- يعتبر العمل ليليا إذا تم بين الساعة الثامنة مساء والخامسة صباحا ولا يجوز تشغيل العامل عملا ليليا متواصلا لأكثر من شهر. 
2- يكون في حكم العمل الليلي ساعات العمل النهاري التي تتداخل في نهاياتها مع ساعات العمل الليلي لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعات العمل الاعتيادي.
مادة (74) :
1- يجوز تشغيل العامل في أوقات الراحة اليومية والأسبوعية والعطل الرسمية إذا اقتضت الضرورة زيادة الإنتاج أو تقديم الخدمات العامة وفي حالة وقوع الكوارث أو اتقائها أو صيانة وسائل العمل أو الإنتاج أو تلبية المصلحة العامة للمجتمع.
2- يجب أن لا تزيد ساعات العمل الاعتيادية أو الإضافية على أثني عشر ساعة في اليوم الواحد. 


مادة (75) :
1- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (56) من هذا القانون يستحق العامل مهما كانت مهنته المكلف بالعمل ساعات إضافية تعويضا بأوقات راحة مدفوعة الأجر حسب المعدلات التالية.: 
أ- مرة ونصف مرة في أيام العمل العادية. 
ب- مرتين في حالة العمل الليلي الإضافي. 
2- على صاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل التعويض المقرر ليوم الراحة الأسبوعية وأيام العطل والإجراءات الرسمية خلال فترة أقصاها شهر. 
مادة (76) على صاحب العمل أن يضع على الأبواب الرئيسية لدخول العمال وفي مكان ظاهر في موقع العمل جدولا ببيان الإغلاق الأسبوعي وساعات العمل وفترات الراحة والإجازات .
الفصل الثاني
تنظيم الإجازات
مادة (77) يكون يوم الجمعة هو يوم الراحة الأسبوعية ويجوز إبدال هذا اليوم بيوم آخر من أيام الأسبوع بالنسبة لجميع العمال أو بعضهم إذا اقتضت ضرورة العمل ذلك. 
مادة (78) يستحق العامل إجازة بأجر كامل في جميع العطل الرسمية وفقا للقوانين المعمول بها. 
مادة (79) : 
1- يستحق العامل إجازة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوما بأجر كامل عن كل عام من الخدمة الفعلية وبمعدل لا يقل عن يومين ونصف لكل شهر. 
2- لا تحتسب من ضمن الإجازة السنوية أيام الإجازات والعطل الرسمية التي تقع أثناء تمتع العامل بإجازته. 
3- لا يجوز أن تقل الإجازة الممنوحة للعامل من حساب إجازته السنوية عن يومين على الأقل في المرة الواحدة . 
4- على صاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل إجازته المستحقة سنويا غير أنه يجوز لأسباب تتعلق بمصلحة أحد الطرفين أن يؤجل استخدام نصف الإجازة للعام التالي. 
5- يستمر العمل بنسب ومعدلات الإجازة المكتسبة للعاملين بالشروط الأفضل. 
6- لا يجوز للعامل أن يتنازل عن إجازته السنوية مقابل تعويض نقدي. 
7- يجوز بقرار من الوزير زيادة معدلات الإجازة لبعض المهن وفئات العمال. 
مادة (80): 
1- يستحق العامل عند مرضه إجازة مرضية متصلة أو متقطعة بالنسب والمعدلات التالية. 
أ. إجازة مرضية بأجر كامل في الشهرين الأول والثاني من المرض . 
ب. إجازة مرضية بنسبة 85% من الأجر في الشهرين الثالث والرابع من المرض. 
ج. إجازة مرضية بنسبة 75% من الأجر في الشهرين الخامس والسادس من المرض. 
د. إجازة مرضية بنسبة 50% من الأجر في الشهرين السابع والثامن من المرض. 
2- للعامل أن يستفيد من رصيد الإجازات السنوية إلى جانب ما يستحقه من إجازات مرضية فإذا استنفذت جميعها منح العامل إجازة بدون أجر حتى يتماثل للشفاء أو تثبت عدم لياقته الصحية من قبل الجهات المختصة. 
3- يكون في حكم الإجازة المرضية كل مدة يقضيها العامل نزيل المستشفى لتلقي العلاج. 
مادة ( 81):
أ- يشترط لمنح الإجازة المرضية ما يلي: 
1- أن تمنح في حالات المرض الاعتيادي من الطبيب الذي يعهد إليه بعلاج العمال أو من المؤسسة الطبية التي يتفق معها على ذلك. 
2- أن تكون صادرة من مؤسسة طبية في الجمهورية عندما لا يعهد صاحب العمل إلى طبيب أو مؤسسة طبية لعلاج العمال لديه. 
3- أن تعتمد من وحدات الحوادث الفجائية في أي مكان أو من المستشفيات الأخرى في المنطقة التي يندب أو ينقل إليها العامل أو يقضي إجازته السنوية فيها. 
ب-يجوز لصاحب العمل في حالة منح الإجازة المرضية للعامل من قبل العيادات أو المؤسسات الطبية الخاصة أن يطلب تعميدها لدى الجهات الطبية المختصة. 
مادة (82) :
1- يجوز لصاحب العمل اعتماد الإجازة المرضية وعدم احتسابها من الإجازة السنوية في حالة مرض العامل أثناء الإجازة . 
2- تواصل الإجازة السنوية المقطوعة في حالة اعتماد الإجازة المرضية وفقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة. 
3- لصاحب العمل أن يطلب اعتماد الإجازة من جهة طبية أو من الطبيب المعتمد لديه إذا تجاوزت عشرة أيام فأكثر. 
مادة (83) :
1- يستحق العامل الذي يصاب بمرض مهني أو إصابة أثناء تأدية عمله أو بسببه إجازة مرضية بأجر كامل بناء على توصية اللجنة الطبية المختصة حتى يبت في حالته الصحية وفقا لقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية. 
2- يصدر الوزير المختص قرار بتشكيل اللجان الطبية المتخصصة وتحديد مهامها وأماكن عملها بالتشاور مع الجهات ذات العلاقة ومع ممثلي العمال وأصحاب الأعمال. 
مادة (84) لكل عامل أمضى في خدمة صاحب العمل أربع سنوات خدمة فعلية الحق في إجازة مدفوعة الأجر لمدة عشرين يوما لأداء فريضة الحج متضمنة عطلة عيد الأضحى وتكون هذه الإجازة مرة واحدة طوال مدة خدمته ولصاحب العمل الحق في التأكد من أن هذه الإجازة قد استخدمت للغرض ذاته. 
مادة (85) يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل إجازة عارضة مدفوعة الأجر لا تزيد على عشرة أيام في العام. 
مادة (86) يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل بناء على طلبه إجازة بدون أجر للأسباب والظروف التي يقدرها. 
مادة (87) تستحق المرأة العاملة إجازة مدفوعة الأجر لمدة أربعين يوما في حالة وفاة الزوج يبدأ احتسابها من تاريخ الوفاة ويجوز لها الحصول على إجازة بدون أجر لمدة لا تزيد على تسعين يوما لتكملة فترة العدة إذا رغبت في بذلك. 
مادة (88) يحظر على العامل ممارسة أي عمل بأجر أثناء تمتعه بأي إجازة من الإجازات المدفوعة الأجر المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولصاحب العمل في حالة ثبوت اشتغال العامل أثناء الإجازة أن يسترد ما أداه من أجر عنها شريطة أن لا يؤدي ذلك إلى إنهاء خدمة العامل.


الباب السابع
نظام العمل والجزاءات
الفصل الأول
الواجبات
مادة (89) يلزم صاحب العمل من خلال إدارته بتحقيق ما يلي. 
1- توفير ظروف وشروط وضمانات واحتياطات العمل المقررة في تشريعات العمل ونظمه وعقوده. 
2- توجيه وتوزيع العمال بما يتناسب مع مؤهلاتهم العلمية والعملية وكفاءتهم ويحقق مصلحة العمل ولا يجوز تغيير مهنة أي عامل إلى مهنة أخرى لا تتناسب مع مؤهلاته وقدراته إلا بموافقته. 
3- وضع برامج لتدريب وإعداد الكوادر التي تتطلبها خطة العمل وتوفير التسهيلات الضرورية أمام العامل بما يمكنه من تطوير مستواه المهني والفني والثقافي. 
4- الامتناع عن الإساءة إلى شخص العامل وكرامته. 
5- وضع وحفظ سجلات خاصة وعامة تبين شروط وشئون خدمة العمال وفق الأوضاع والشروط التي تحددها الوزارة. 
6- إعلام العمال بكافة شروط العمل وشئونه وإبرازها في مكان ظاهر عند صدورها. 
7- التقيد بأحكام هذا القانون والنظم المعمول بها عند النظر في الأمور المتعلقة بالعمل. 
8- التأكد من أن العامل المراد تشغيله قد أخلى طرفه بوثيقة قطع علاقة العمل من صاحب العمل السابق أو أنه لم يسبق له العمل. 
9- إشراك العمال في مناقشة المسائل التي تؤدي إلى تطوير العمل وزيادة الإنتاج وتعالج شئونهم من خلال الاجتماعات التي يدعو إليها. 
مادة (90) يجب على العامل أن يلتزم بتحقيق الآتي: 
1- أداء العمل بجدية وأمانة وانتظام وأن يخصص كامل وقت العمل لأداء واجبات العمل بكفاءة وفاعلية والالتزام بتوجيهات وتعليمات صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه أو رئيسه في العمل. 
2- العمل على تنمية الإنتاج وصيانة أدواته وتحسين جودة المنتجات والخدمات .
3- التقيد بنظام العمل وقواعده وضوابطه. 
4- المواظبة في العمل واحترام مواعيده. 
5- العمل باستمرار على تنمية مؤهلاته وكفاءته المهنية والفنية والثقافية كما يلزم بتدريب وتطوير مهارات الآخرين من زملائه في العمل. 
6- صيانة ممتلكات العمل من الآلات والأدوات والمواد والسجلات والملفات الموضوعة تحت تصرفه وأن يعيد عند انتهاء العمل ما لديه من أدوات أو مواد أولية غير مستهلكة. 
7- المحافظة على أسرار العمل. 
8- تقديم العون والمساعدة بإخلاص في حالات الاخطار والكوارث التي تهدد سلامة العمل أو مقر العمل أو الإنتاج.
9- الاستخدام الأمثل لوسائل العمل والإنتاج الموضوعة تحت تصرفه والاقتصاد السليم في استخدام الأموال والمواد الأخرى.
10- التقدم لإجراء الفحص الطبي متى طلب منه صاحب العمل ذلك.
الفصل الثاني
الجزاءات
مادة (91)
يجب على صاحب العمل في المنشأة التي تستخدم خمسة عشرين عاملا فاكثر أن يضع لائحة بالجزاءات وشروط توقيعها أو تطبيقها على أن يعلقها في مكان ظاهر في المنشأة ويجب لنفاد هذه اللائحة وما يطرأ عليها من تعديلات موافقة اللجنة النقابية أو ممثل العمال واعتمادها من قبل الوزارة أو مكاتبها خلال شهر من تاريخ تقديمها فإذا انقضت تلك المدة دون موافقة الوزارة أو مكاتبها أو الاعتراض عليها كتابيا أصبحت نافذة. 
مادة (92)
1- تصدر الوزارة نماذج بالقواعد التفصيلية لتطبيق العقوبات ليسترشد بها أصحاب الأعمال عند وضع القواعد الخاصة بهم. 
2- على كل صاحب عمل يستخدم عشرة عمال أو أكثر أن يضع القواعد التفصيلية المنظمة لتطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية بما يتوافق مع طبيعة وخصوصية النشاط الذي يقوم به ومع مراعاة ما يلي: 
أ. أن تتضمن أنواع المخالفات وما يقابلها من عقوبات. 
ب. بيان إجراءات التحقيق في المخالفة وتطبيق العقوبة. 
ج. توضيح إجراءات تطبيق العقوبات في حالة التكرار. 
3- يجوز لصاحب العمل الذي يستخدم عمالا يقل عددهم عن عشرة عمال أن يضع القواعد المنظمة لتطبيق العقوبات وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
مادة (93)
يجوز لصاحب العمل في حالة مخالفة العامل لواجباته المحددة في هذا القانون أو في عقد العمل أن يوقع بحقه إحدى العقوبات التالية: 
1- لفت النظر الكتابي. 
2- الإنذار الكتابي. 
3- الخصم من الأجر بما لا يزيد على 20% من الأجر الأساسي. 
4- الفصل من العمل مع احتفاظ العامل بحقه في كافة المستحقات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وفي تشريعات العمل الأخرى. 
مادة (94)
1- يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يطبق العقوبتين المنصوص عليهما في البندين (1،2) من المادة السابقة بدون أن يستوجب ذلك تحقيق إداري أما العقوبات الأخرى فلا تطبق إلا بعد إجراء التحقيق المنصوص عليه في المادة (96) من هذا القانون. 
2- على أصحاب العمل قبل توقيع أي عقوبة أن يراعي الآتي : 
أ- تناسب العقوبة مع حجم المخالفة. 
ب- الظروف المحيطة بالعامل ومدى إنتاجيته وسلوكه ومدة خدمته وحالته الاجتماعية والتدابير التي سبق أن اتخذت ضده ومدى تكرار ارتكابه مخالفات في العمل. 
3- لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يوقع بحق العامل أي عقوبة في الحالات الآتية: 
أ. بعد انقضاء خمسة عشر يوما على اكتشاف المخالفة. 
ب. إذا لم تثبت إدانة العامل من التهم المنسوبة إليه جنائيا أو إدارياً. 
ج. إذا لم تكن المخالفة واردة ضمن القواعد التفصيلية للعقوبات. 
4- لا يجوز توقيع أكثر من عقوبة واحدة من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (93) من هذا القانون عن المخالفة الواحدة التي يرتكبها العامل. 
مادة (95)
1- يعتبر توقيع العقوبتين المنصوص عليهما في البندين (1) و(2) من الماد-ة (93) من هذا القانون لاغيا بعد مضي عام من تاريخ توقيعاتها ويجوز لصاحب العمل إزالتها من سجل العامل الشخصي متى تحسن سلوكه فعليا في نفس العام. 
2- لصاحب العمل أن يخفض أو يلغي أيا من العقوبات الأخرى المطبقة بحق العامل متى تحسن سلوكه خلال العام. 
مادة (96) :
على صاحب العمل عندما تستوجب جسامة المخالفة تطبيق إحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في البندين (3)و (4) من المادة (93) من هذا القانون أن يجري تحقيقا إداريا مع العامل ويجوز للعامل طلب حضور ممثل اللجنة النقابية في موقع العمل أو ممثل عن العمال إذا لم تكن هناك لجنة نقابية. 
مادة (97)
1- على صاحب العمل عند التحقيق في المخالفة اتخاذ ما يلي: 
أ. القيام بالتحقيق خلال فترة أقصاها خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اكتشاف المخالفة. 
ب. إنجاز التحقيق وتطبيق العقوبة عند الإدانة خلال فترة لا تزيد على شهر. 
ج. الاستماع إلى أقوال العامل ودفاعه عن نفسه وإلى أقوال شهود النفي الذين يتقدم بهم. 
د. إجراء التحقيق كتابة وتوقيع كافة الأطراف المشاركة فيه. 
ه. الاستماع إلى أقوال العمال الذين هم على علم بظروف المخالفة وحيثياتها. 
2- للعامل أن يتظلم من نتيجة التحقيق أو ما ترتب عنه إلى لجنة التحكيم المختصة خلال فترة لا تزيد على شهر من تاريخ إبلاغه بنتائج التحقيق.
مادة (98)
1- لصاحب العمل أن يوقف العامل شفويا مدة لا تزيد عن خمسة أيام لأغراض التحقيق ويجوز لصاحب العمل أن يوقف العامل عن العمل كتابيا مدة لا تزيد على الثلاثين يوما عندما تستدعي مصلحة العمل أو التحقيق ذلك. 
2- على صاحب العمل مراعاة ما يلي قبل اتخاذ قرار التوقيف: 
أ. لا يعتبر التوقيف عن العمل عقوبة بحق العامل وإنما هو إجراء احتياطي تستوجبه ظروف العمل والتحقيق. 
ب. إعادة العامل إلى عمله السابق بعد أنتهاء مدة التوقيف في حالة ثبوت براءته صراحة. 
ج. صرف الأجر المتبقي للعامل أو المخصوم منه في حالة البراءة. 
3- يكون في حكم التوقيف فترة احتجاز العامل لدى الجهات المختصة في القضايا التي تتصل بالعمل أو تكون بسببه وعلى صاحب العمل الاستمرار في صرف 50 % من أجر العامل حتى يفصل في قضيته شريطة ألا تزيد الفترة على ثلاثة اشهر. 
4- لا يعتبر في حكم التوقيف عن العمل تلك الفترات التي يحتجز خلالها العامل لدى الجهات المختصة الأغراض التحقيق في القضايا التي لا تتعلق بالعمل وفي هذه الحالة لا يستحق العامل أجره المقرر أو جزء منه إلا بموافقة صاحب العمل ولا يجوز فصله من الخدمة بسبب ذلك إلا إذا حكم عليه بالإدانة. 
مادة (99) يستحق صاحب العمل من العمال فرادى وجماعات بعد ثبوت المسئولية تعويضا عن أي أضرار في وسائل العمل والإنتاج الناشئة عن تقصير أو إهمال من قبل العمال شريطة أن يبلغ الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص والجهات المعنية بذلك الضرر خلال ثمانية وأربعين ساعة من وقت علم صاحب العمل بوقوعه. 
مادة (100) يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يوقف العمل كليا أو جزئيا أو أن يعدل في حجم المنشأة أو نشاطها بعد إبلاغ الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص عندما يترتب على ذلك تخفيض عدد العمال لديه والاستغناء عنهم. 
مادة (101) :
1- على صاحب العمل تبليغ الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص وأي جهة معنية أخرى في حالة التوقف كليا أو جزئيا عن العمل أو عند مزاولة النشاط الموقف. 
2- يجوز لصاحب العمل تخفيض عدد العمال لديه أو الاستغناء عنهم بسبب التوقف عن العمل جزئيا أو كلياً. 
3- يلتزم صاحب العمل في حالة إعادة نشاطه الموقف إعطاء الأولوية للعمال الذين شملهم التخفيض أو الاستغناء بشرط تقديمهم طلب للتشغيل لديه خلال فترة أقصاها شهر من تاريخ إعلان إعادة مزاولة النشاط. مع إبلاغ الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص بذلك. 
مادة (102) :
يحق للعمال الذين شملهم التخفيض أو الاستغناء التظلم أمام لجنة التحكيم المختصة إذا تبين لهم أن إجراء صاحب العمل كان مجحفا ويهدف إلى إحلال عمال آخرين بدلا عنهم. 
مادة (103) :
إذا توقف العمل لفترة مؤقتة لأسباب تعود إلى صاحب العمل فإن عقد العمل يبقى ساريا مدة لا تقل عن شهرين من بداية التوقف ويترتب عليه استحقاق العمال أجرا كاملا خلال تلك الفترة.


الباب الثامن
التدريب
الفصل الأول
التدريب المهني
مادة (104)
يقصد بالتدريب المهني القيام بتدريبات مهنية نظرية أو تطبيقية أو كلاهما لاكتساب المهارات في أي مهنة أو صنعة معينة قبل الالتحاق بالعمل ويشمل ذلك تدريب العمال أثناء خدمتهم لرفع درجة مهاراتهم المهنية. 
مادة (105)
1- لصاحب العمل اتخاذ كافة وسائل ومقومات التدريب وتطويرها وتحفيز العاملين لديه من المتدربين وفقا للاتجاهات التي يحددها مجلس الوزراء وبإحدى الوسائل التالية: 
أ. التدريب في موقع العمل ووضع برامج للتدريب والاختبار. 
ب. المشاركة في إنشاء مركز للتدريب مع أصحاب آخرين يمارسون نشاطا مماثلا لطبيعة النشاط الذي يقوم به ووضع برامج للتدريب والاختبار.
ج. المساهمة المالية السنوية لمشاريع التدريب المهني التابعة للوزارة وتحسب هذه المساهمة بالاستناد إلى عدد العمال لدى صاحب العمل ويحدد قرار مجلس الوزراء مبلغ المساهمة ونسبتها من مجمل أجور جميع العمال. 
2- يلتزم العامل المتدرب بأن يقضي في خدمة صاحب العمل مدة مساوية للمدة التي قضاها في التدريب داخل الجمهورية وضعف المدة إذا كان التدريب خارج الجمهورية ويجوز لصاحب العمل استرداد كافة نفقات التدريب أو بعضها إذا لم يلتزم العامل بمدة الخدمة المحددة بعد التدريب مع مراعاة خدمته قبل التدريب وبعد التدريب. 
مادة (106) :
تنظم الوزارة شئون التدريب المهني بالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة بما يلبي متطلبات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ولها في سبيل ذلك القيام بما يلي:
1- الإشراف على معاهد ومراكز التدريب التي تنشئوها الدولة وتنظيم شؤونها. 
2- تطوير مجالات التدريب المهني في جميع نواحيه. 
3- الإشراف على وضع برامج التدريب والاختبار. 
4- تقييم مستويات التدريب ومناهجه نومجالاته. 
5- تحديد الاحتياجات من المتدربين وإعداد وتأهيل المدربين بالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة. 
6- رسم سياسة القبول في معاهد ومراكز التدريب المهني. 
7- تنسيق شؤون التدريب لدى جهات التدريب المختلفة بما يحقق أقصى استفادة من إمكانياتها التدريبية. 
8- وضع الخطط والبرامج الكفيلة بتوزيع خريجي معاهد ومراكز التدريب المهني في مواقع العمل المناسبة بالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة. ب- الإشراف الفني على مؤسسات التدريب المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون في مجال المناهج والبرامج والاختبار وتقديم المشورة الفنية. 
مادة (107) :
للوزير أن يقرر إنشاء معاهد أو مراكز للتدريب المهني وفقا لما يراه مناسبا ويحدد القرار الصادر فيه كافة الأحكام اللازمة لحسن سير هذه المعاهد والمراكز ويجوز لأي صاحب عمل إنشاء معهد أو مركز تدريب ضمن نشاطه شريطة إخطار الوزارة بذلك. 
مادة (108) :
للوزير وفقا لإمكانيات التدريب المتاحة أن يحدد شروط مشاركة أصحاب الأعمال بتدريب وإعادة تأهيل عدد معين من اليمنيين المعوقين والعمال المصابين وقبول نسبة محددة من الطلاب لأغراض التدريب والحصول على الخبرة العملية في المنشآت والمراكز التابعة لهم وفقا للإمكانيات التدريبية المتاحة. 
مادة (109) :
1- للوزير أن يحدد المهن التي تخضع لقياس مستوى المهارة وطريقة القيام وشروطها والجهات القائمة عليها. 
2- للعامل الذي تقاس درجة مهارته في المهنة أو الخدمة أن يحصل على شهادة إثبات بذلك.
الفصل الثاني
التلمذة المهنية
مادة (110) :
يقصد بالتلمذة المهنية قيام صاحب العمل بإجراء تدريبات في مجال مهنة أو صنعة لشخص يمني بقصد إكسابه المهارات اللازمة لمزاولة المهنة أو الصنعة خلال فترة زمنية محدد’ 
مادة (111) :
1- يبرم عقد التلمذة المهنية كتابة بين صاحب العمل والتلميذ المهني ويتحدد فيه نوع المهنة ومدة التدريب ومكافأة التلميذ أثناء التدريب. 
2- يجب أن يبرم العقد بين صاحب العمل وولي أمر التلميذ المهني إذا كان التلميذ المهني حدثا. 
3- أ- لصاحب العمل أن ينهي العقد إذا ثبت لديه عدم قابلية التلميذ المهني لتعليم المهنة بصورة حسنة ما لم تتحقق إمكانية تعليمية في مهنة أخرى لدى صاحب العمل. 
ب- للتلميذ المهني أن ينهي العقد بإرادته المنفردة بشرط أن لا يكون قد انقضى أكثر من نصف مدة التدريب. 
ج- إذا أنهى العقد من أحد طرفيه بخلاف الشروط والأوضاع المحددة في هذا القانون يحق للطرف الآخر المطالبة بالتعويض المناسب عن الضرر الذي لحق به نتيجة ذلك. 
مادة (112) :
ا_ تعتبر المدة التي يقضيها التلميذ المهني في التدريب على المهنة أو الحرفة ضمن مدة خدمته الفعلية إذا استمر في العمل لدى صاحب العمل مدة لا تقل عن سنتين. 
ب- على صاحب العمل عند إنهاء التلميذ المهني فترة التلمذة المهنية أن يمنحه شهادة تثبت التحاقه بالتلمذة المهنية ومدتها ومستوى مهارته في المهنة وأن تصادق الوزارة أو أحد مكاتبها على ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب التاسع
السلامة والصحة المهنية
مادة (113) :
على صاحب العمل عند تشغيل أي منشأة جدية أن يوفر شروط السلامة والصحة المهنية فيها وعلى الوزارة المختصة التأكد من توافر الشروط والظروف الملائمة للسلامة والصحة المهنية. 
مادة (114) :
على صاحب العمل مراعاة القواعد التالية. 
1- حفظ موقع العمل في حالة صحية ومأمونة تقتضيها شروط السلامة والصحة المهنية. 
2- تهوية أماكن العمل وإنارتها بصورة كافية خلال ساعات العمل وفق المستويات والمقاييس التي تقررها الجهات القائمة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية .
3- اتخاذ الاحتياطات الضرورية لوقاية العمل من الأضرار الناشئة عن أي غاز أو غبار أو دخان أو أية نفايات أو عوادم الصناعة. 
4- اتخاذ الاحتياطات الضرورية لوقاية العمل من مخاطر الأجهزة أو الآلات ومخاطر وسائل الانتقال أو التداول بما في ذلك مخاطر الانهيار. 
5- اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة ضد المخاطر والأضرار الطبيعية كالحرارة والرطوبة والبرودة. 
6- اتخاذ الاحتياطات الكفيلة بالوقاية من مخاطر الإضاءة الشديدة أو الضوضاء أو الإشعاعات الضارة أو الخطرة أو الاهتزازات أو زيادة نسبة الضغط الجوي داخل مقر العمل بما في ذلك مخاطر الانفجار. 
7- تشييد دورات للمياه في أماكن يسهل الوصول إليها مع تخصيص دورات منفصلة للنساء في حالة استخدام النساء. 
8- توريد المياه الكافية الصالحة للشرب ولاستخدام العمال وتسهيل استعمالها. 
9- اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لمواجهة الحرائق وتهيئة الوسائل الفنية لمكافحتها بما في ذلك تأمين منافذ للنجاة وجعلها صالحة للاستعمال في أي وقت. 
10- مسك سجل لحوادث العمل وأمراض المهنة وإبلاغ الجهات المختصة بها ووضع الإحصائيات عن إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية وتقديمها للوزارة عند طلبها. 
مادة (115) :
على صاحب العمل أن يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال وسلامتهم من الأخطار الناجمة عن العمل ووسائله ولا يجوز أن يخصم من أجورهم أية مبالغ لقاء ما يلي. 
1- توفير الأجهزة والمعدات والملابس الواقية لحماية العمال من التعرض للإصابة والأمراض المهنية. 
2- ما يصرف للعمال مقابل ظروف عمل مضرة بالصحة ووجبات غذائية حسبما تقتضيها ظروف السلامة والصحة المهنية. 
3- ما يصرف مقابل إجراء الكشف الطبي دوريا وفي أي وقت كان للعمال كما تقتضيها ظروف السلامة والصحة المهنية. 
4- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية في موقع العمل. 
مادة (116) :
تتولى الوزارة تنفيذ المهام التالية: 
أ. تقديم المشورة والنصح لأصحاب الأعمال في مجال السلامة المهنية. 
ب. تنظيم وتنفيذ برامج التدريب والتثقيف المتعلقة بالوقاية من الحوادث. 
ج. تنظيم تبادل المعلومات الفنية والخبرات بين أقسام السلامة والصحة في المنشآت. 
د. تحديد وتقييم وسائل وحدات الوقاية من الحوادث. 
ه. المساعدة في تصميم الوسائل الإيضاحية في مجال السلامة المهنية. 
و. دراسة وتحليل البيانات والمعلومات في مجال السلامة المهنية ورصد حالات الإصابات والأمراض المهنية واقتراح التدابير اللازمة لمنع تكرارها. 
ز. تحديد وتقييم وسائل ومعدات الوقاية من الحوادث والإصابات المهنية . 
مادة (117) :
1- تشكل بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير لجنة عليا للسلامة والصحة المهنية يمثل في عضويتها الجهات ذات العلاقة ويحدد القرار مهامها والقواعد المنظمة لعملها. 
2- يجوز بقرار من الوزير تشكيل لجان فرعية للسلامة والصحة المهنية في المحافظات وفي القطاعات والصناعات التي يراها على أن تشمل هذه اللجان في عضويتها الجهات ذات العلاقة ويحدد قرار التشكيل مهام هذه اللجان واختصاصاتها والقواعد المنظمة لعملها. 
مادة (178) :
1- على صاحب العمل القيام بما يلي: 
أ. إرشاد وإحاطة العامل قبل تشغيله بمخاطر العمل والمهنة ووسائل الوقاية منها التي يجب عليه اتباعها أثناء العمل.
ب. القيام باستمرار بالتوجيه والرقابة على مراعاة العمال للسلامة والصحة المهنية. 
ج. إبراز التوجيهات والإرشادات والملصقات الموضحة لمخاطر العمل والمهنة وأساليب الوقاية منها في أماكن ظاهرة واستخدام كافة وسائل الإيضاح الأخرى. 
د. نشر الوعي بين أوساط العمال فيما يخص السلامة المهنية والوقاية الصحية والعمل على إشراكهم في الدورات التدريبية والندوات المتعلقة بهذه الجوانب. 
ه. في حالة امتناع صاحب العمل عن تنفيذ قواعد حماية العمل والعمال وتعليمات السلامة المهنية للمفتش استصدار أمر من الوزير بإيقاف الآلة مصدر الخطر لمدة أسبوع حتى تزال أسباب الخطر وعلى الوزير إحالة الأمر إلى اللجنة التحكيمية المختصة في حالة تمديد فترة الإيقاف الجزئي أو طلب الإيقاف الكلي، إذا تبين بقاء الخطر وأن صاحب العمل لم يقم بإزالته ويستحق العمال الذين توقفوا عن العمل بسبب ذلك كامل أجورهم .
و. لصاحب العمل الحق في استئناف القرار الصادر بالإيقاف الجزئي أو الكلي إذا تبين له أن القرار كان تعسفياً.


الباب العاشر
تأمينات الخدمة
مادة (119) : 
أ- على صاحب العمل أن يوفر الرعاية الصحية للعاملين لديه وتشمل هذه الرعاية ما يلي: 
1- إجراء الكشف الطبي للعامل قبل التشغيل. 
2- نقل العامل إلى عمل يتناسب مع حالته الصحية بناء على تقرير من الجهات الطبية المختصة كلما كان ذلك ممكنا. 
3- أن يوفر العمل المناسب للعامل ووفق توصيات الجهات الطبية المختصة حسب ظروف وإمكانية العمل وبموجب قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية إذا كان المرض ناجما عن المهنة أو كانت الإصابة ناجمة عن العمل أو بسببه. 
4- تحمل العلاج ومستلزماته للعمال مهما كان عددهم وفقا للائحة الطبية لصاحب العمل التي توافق عليها الوزارة. 
5- تشغيل ممرض مؤهل في موقع العمل أو منطقته إذا زاد عدد العمال لديه على خمسين عامل. 
6- أن يعهد إلى طبيب أو مؤسسة طبية بعلاج العمال لديه إذا زاد عددهم عن مائة عامل في موقع العمل أو منطقته. 
7- أن يؤمن حفظ الأوراق المتعلقة بعلاج العامل الذي تسلم إليه من قبله وللعامل أن يحصل على صور من الشهادات والوثائق المتعلقة بمرضه والمسلمة إلى صاحب العمل من الجهات الطبية المختصة.
ب- يجوز لأصحاب الأعمال الذين يقل عدد العمال لديهم عن ما هو محدد في هذه المادة أن يعهدوا إلى طبيب أو مؤسسة طبية بعلاج هؤلاء العمال. 
أ- للوزير أن يلزم أصحاب الأعمال الذين يقل عدد العمال لديهم عن ما هو محدد في هذه المادة تشغيل ممرض مؤهل أو أن يعهدوا بعلاجهم إلى طبيب وذلك في الصناعات والمهن الخطرة أو الشاقة.
مادة (120) :
1- يستحق العامل عند انتهاء خدمته معاشا شهريا أو مكافأة مقطوعة وفقا لأحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية أو وفقا لأي نظام خاص آخر إذا كانت شروطه أفضل للعامل. 
2- إذا لم يكن العامل مشمولا بأحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية أو أي نظام خاص به وفقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة استحق من صاحب العمل مكافأة نهاية الخدمة بواقع مرتب شهر على الأقل عن كل سنة من سنوات الخدمة وتحتسب هذه المكافأة على أساس أجر آخر شهر تقاضاه العامل. 
3- لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال حرمان العامل من مستحقاته المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أو إسقاط أي جزء منها في كافة حالات إنهاء عقد العمل. 
مادة (121):
يتحمل صاحب العمل ما لم يكن مؤمنا المسئولية المادية طبقا لهذا القانون وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية لما يلحق العامل من أمراض مهنية أو إصابات أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه.
الباب الحادي عشر
تفتيش العمل
مادة (122) :
يجري التفتيش على جميع القطاعات وأصحاب الأعمال الذين ينطبق عليهم هذا القانون وعليهم تسهيل مهام مفتشي العمل وتقديم كافة المعلومات والبيانات التي تطلب منهم لأغراض التفتيش. 
مادة (123) :
يختص مفتشو العمل بما يلي: 
1- مراقبة مستوى تطبيق تشريعات العمل ونظمه وعقوده وكل ما يصدر عن الوزارة من قرارات وتوجيه إشعارات كتابية لأصحاب العمل بما يقع منهم من مخالفات وطلب إزالتها وتحرير محاضر ضبط المخالفات عند تكرارها تمهيدا لإحالتها إلى اللجنة التحكيمية المختصة. 
2- إعداد تقارير مفصلة عن حصيلة كل جولة تفتيشية مدعمة بالآراء والمقترحات التي تساعد على تلافي أوجه القصور إن وجدت. 
3- المساهمة في ترسيخ مفاهيم العلاقات القائمة بين العمال وأصحاب العمل وتزويدهم بالمعلومات بما يضمن تفهمهم لأحكام تشريعات العمل وسلامة تطبيقها. 
مادة (124) :
1- يجري التفتيش على منشآت العمل من قبل موظفين تابعين للوزارة ومكاتبها وتكون لهم صفة الضبطية القضائية في تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون والأنظمة والقرارات المنفذة له ويجوز الاستعانة بالأطباء والمهندسين والفنيين من ذوي الخبرة عند الاقتضاء. 
2- يمارس مفتشوا العمل مهامهم بصفة فردية أو جماعية ويجب على كل مفتش المحافظة على أسرار المنشآت التي يطلعون عليها بحكم عملهم ويظل هذا الالتزام قائما حتى بعد تركهم الخدمة. 
3- يمارس مفتشوا وزارة الصحة مراقبة مستوى تطبيق قواعد وإجراءات الصحة المهنية وعليهم رفع التقارير الدورية إلى الوزارة والجهات المعنية الأخرى. 
4- يزود مفتشوا العمل ومفتشوا وزارة الصحة ببطاقات تثبت هويتهم ووظائفهم ويجب عليهم حملها أثناء قيامهم بمهامهم وإبرازها لأصحاب العلاقة عند الاقتضاء 
5- تنظيم لائحة التفتيش نماذج وبيانات الإشعارات المتعلقة بالمخالفات وكيفية تحرير محاضر الضبط المتعلقة بها 
مادة (125) :
يؤدي مفتشوا العمل قبل مباشرتهم لمهام وظائفهم أمام الوزير أو من يفوضه اليمين التالية.: 
" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بواجبات وظيفتي بكل أمانة وإخلاص وحياد تام وأن لا أبوح بالأسرار المهنية الصناعية والتجارية التي أطلع عليها أثناء ممارستي لوظيفتي".
مادة (126) : 
يتمتع مفتشوا العمل بالصلاحيات الآتية: 
1- دخول أماكن العمل في أي وقت من ساعات العمل والاطلاع على سير الأعمال الجارية وفحص الوثائق والعقود والسجلات المتعلقة بالعمل والتأكد من عدم وجود مخالفات لأحكام تشريعات العمل ونظمه ولوائحه. 
2- اتخاذ الإجراءات الاحتياطية في توقيف الآلة مصدر الخطر باستصدار قرار من الوزير لفترة لا تزيد على أسبوع وعلى الوزير الإحالة إلى اللجنة التحكيمية المختصة في حالة تمديد الفترة أو طلب الإيقاف الكلي. 
3- أخذ عينات من موقع العمل وذلك فيما يتعلق بالصحة والسلامة المهنية والاطلاع على الوثائق المرتبطة بالعمل والعمال حين القيام بمهام التفتيش. 
4- أخذ عينات من موقع العمل والحصول على أية وثائق أو صور منها يتطلبها التفتيش. 
مادة( 127) :
1- على الوزارة أن توفر الحماية اللازمة لمفتشي العمل أثناء ممارستهم لمهامهم أو بعد الانتهاء منها وفقا لما تراه كفيلا بتحقيق ذلك. 
2-عند تعرض مفتشي العمل لأي اعتداء أو ضرر جسدي أو معنوي ناجما عن تأديتهم لمهام التفتيش على الوزارة أن تتولى نيابة عنهم رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة بما فيها المطالبة بالتعويض وأن تتحمل كافة المصروفات المترتبة على ذلك. 
3- يستحق مفتشوا العمل مقابل الجهود التي يبذلها لضمان حسن تطبيق تشريعات العمل مكافأة يقررها الوزير.


الباب الثاني عشر
منازعات العمل والإضراب المشروع
الفصل الأول
تسوية منازعات العمل
مادة (128) :
يقصد بمنازعات العمل الخلافات التي تنشأ بين أصحاب الأعمال والعمال حول ما ينجم من خلافات عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون ولوائحه وسائر تشريعات العمل الأخرى وعقود العمل الفردية والجماعية. 
مادة ( 129) :
1- على الطرفين المتنازعين أو ممثلها عقد جلسة مشتركة لتسوية النزاع وديا عن طريق المفاوضة خلال فترة أقصاها شهر وإثبات ذلك في محاضر موقعة بين الطرفين تكون لها صفة السرية. 
2- إذا تعذرت التسوية الودية بين الطرفين المتنازعين يحال موضوع النزاع إلى الوزارة أو مكتبها المختص وعليها استدعاء أطراف النزاع لغرض حل النزاع خلال فترة لا تتجاوز أسبوعين من تاريخ الإحالة. 
مادة (130) :
عندما لا تسفر الوساطة إلى حلول نهائية لموضوع النزاع يحق لأحد الطرفين رفعه إلى لجنة التحكيم المختصة خلال مدة أقصاها أسبوعين من تاريخ محضر فشر الوساطة . 
مادة (131) :
تشكل بقرار من الوزير لجنة تحكيم أو أكثر على مستوى الأمانة العاصمة وسائر محافظات الجمهورية للفصل في منازعات العمل وذلك على النحو التالي : 
1- ممثل عن الوزارة رئيساً. 
2- ممثل عن أصحاب العمل يرشحه الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية والصناعية عضواً. 
3- ممثل عن العمال يرشحه الاتحاد العام للنقابات عضواً. 
على أن تتوفر في ممثلي أصحاب الأعمال والعمال الخبرة الكافية في شئون العمل. 
مادة (132) :
تختص اللجان التحكيمية بالنظر فيما يلي: 
أ. المنازعات والخلافات الناشئة بين أصحاب الأعمال والعمال فيما يتعلق بتطبيق هذا القانون ونظمه ولوائحه وعقود العمل. 
ب. المخالفات المحالة عليها والمتعلقة بالتفتيش على منشآت العمل. 
ج. المسائل الأخرى التي تنص القوانين ذات الصلة باختصاص اللجان التحكيمية بها. 
مادة (133) :
للجان التحكيمية كافة الصلاحيات الكفيلة بإحضار أي شخص لاستجوابه وكذا تقرير سماع الشهود بعد تحليفهم اليمين القانونية وإجراء المعاينة بما في ذلك الدخول إلى أي مكان من أماكن العمل يستوجبه النظر في النزاع، ويجوز للجنة أن تندب أحد أعضائها للقيام بهذه المهام وكذا الاستعانة بأهل الخبرة كما يكون لها حق الاطلاع على جميع المستندات أو أي بيانات تراها ضرورية. 
مادة (134) :
1- تصدر قرارات لجان التحكيم بأغلبية أعضائها.
2- تكون قرارات لجنة التحكيم مسببة وموقعة من جميع الأعضاء وللعضو المعترض طلب تدوين اعتراضه في مسودة القرار. 
مادة (135) :
1- تكون قرارات اللجان التحكيمية نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن في الدعاوى التالية: 
أ. الدعاوى التي لا تتجاوز قيمتها ثلاثون ألف ريال. 
ب. الدعاوى المتعلقة توقف قرارات الفصل من العمل. 
ج. الدعاوى المتعلقة بتغريم العاملين. 
2- لا يجوز للجان التحكيمية أن تحكم بعقوبة سالبة للحرية. 
مادة (136) :
1- تقدم كافة الدعاوى المتعلقة بمنازعات العمل أيا كان نوعها إلى اللجان التحكيمية. 
2- يجب أن تكون الدعاوى المرفوعة موقعة من أحد طرفي النزاع أو المفوضين بتمثيلهم قانونا. 
3- يطبق في شأن رفع الدعوى وإجراءات المرافعة الأحكام الواردة في قانون المرافعات وذلك فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص في هذا القانون. 
4- تعتبر الدعاوى المتعلقة بقضايا العمل من القضايا المستعجلة. 
5- لا تقبل الدعوى العمالية بعد مرور الفترة الزمنية المحددة في القوانين النافذة. 
مادة (137) :
1- يحدد رئيس اللجنة التحكيمية عقد أول جلسة للنظر في النزاع خلال فترة أقصاها عشرة أيام من تاريخ رفع الدعوى. 
2- على اللجان التحكيمية أن تنهي النظر في الدعوى المرفوعة إليها وتصدر قرارها خلال فترة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ أو جلسة . 
مادة (138) :
يحلف كل من رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التحكيم أمام الوزير بأن يؤدي مهامه في اللجنة بالذمة والصدق والأمانة والحيدة وذلك قبل مباشرته لمهامه. 
مادة (139) :
1- إذا رغب أحد أطراف النزاع في استئناف قرار اللجنة التحكيمية فإن عليه أن يقدم عريضة استئناف بذلك إلى شعبة قضايا العمل بمحكمة الاستئناف المختصة خلال فترة لا تزيد على شهر من تاريخ تبليغه بالقرار. 
2- يحدد رئيس شعبة قضايا العمل تاريخ عقد الجلسة الأولى للفصل في الاستئناف المقدم خلال فترة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إيداع صحيفة الاستئناف.
3- على شعبة قضايا العمل أن تفصل في النزاع بحكم نهائي خلال فترة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ أول جلسة تعقدها للنظر في النزاع. 
مادة (140) :
تنشأ بمحاكم الاستئناف على مستوى أمانة العاصمة وسائر محافظات الجمهورية وفقا لقانونه السلطة القضائية شعبة تسمى ( شعبة قضايا العمل) تختص بما يلي: 
1- الفصل نهائيا وبالدرجة القطعية في جميع دعاوى الاستئناف في القرارات الصادرة من اللجان التحكيمية المقدمة إليها وفقا لهذا القانون. 
2- أي دعاوى أخرى تختص بها بموجب هذا القانون أو تشريعات العمل الأخرى. 
مادة (141) :
لا يجوز للجان التحكيمية أو شعب قضايا العمل بمحاكم الاستئناف الامتناع عن الفصل في النزاع بحجة عدم وجود نص في هذا القانون وتكون في هذه الحالة ملزمة بالفصل وفقا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وما استقر عليه العرف وقواعد العدالة. 
مادة (142) :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أثناء السير في إجراءات التسوية أمام اللجان التحكيمية أو شعب قضايا العمال في المحاكم الاستئنافية أن يغير شروط العمل التي كانت قائمة قبل بدء النزاع مما يترتب عليه أضرار بالعمال أو أن يطرد أو يوقع جزاء على أي منهم. 
مادة (143) :
إذا تصالح الخصوم أو توصلوا إلى تسوية النزاع وجب عليهم إثبات ذلك في محضر أمام الجهة المنظور أمامها النزاع وعلى هذه الجهة أن تحكم بعد التصديق على المحضر بجعله في قوة السند الواجب النفاذ.

الفصل الثاني
الإضراب المشروع
مادة (144) :
1- لا يجوز لممثلي العمال أواللجنة النقابية دعوة العمال للإضراب والتوقف عن العمل إلا بعد صيرورة قرار النزاع نهائيا وغير قابل للطعن سواء لعدم استئنافه خلال الميعاد المحدد في المادة (139) من هذا القانون إذا كان صادرا من لجان التحكيم أو لصدوره من شعب قضايا العمل في المحاكم الاستئنافية وامتناع صاحب العمل عن تنفيذه رغم مضي سبعة أيام على إبلاغه بالتنفيذ من الجهة مصدرة القرار. 
3- يحظر على ممثلي العمال أو اللجان النقابية دعوة العمال للإضراب أو التوقف عن العمل بغية تحقيق مطالب أو إغراض سياسية. 
مادة (145) :
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة لا يجوز لممثلي العمال أو اللجنة النقابية الدعوة إلى الإضراب أو ممارسة الإضراب إلا بتوفر الشروط الآتية: 
1- عرض مقترح ممارسة الإضراب على العمال في اجتماع عام شريطة حضور عددا يقل عن (60%) من إجمالي العمال لدى صاحب العمل وموافقة (25%) منهم على الإضراب بالاقتراع السري.
2- لا يتم الإعلان عن الإضراب أو ممارسته إلا بعد عرض المقترح على النقابة العامة المعنية وتوقيع ثلثي أعضائها عليه وحصول اللجنة النقابية أو ممثلي العمال على الموافقة الكتابية من المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد العام للنقابات في الجمهورية. 
3- أن يكون موضوع النزاع يمس أكثر من ثلث عدد العاملين لدى صاحب العمل. 
4- على اللجنة النقابية أو ممثل العمال القيام بإشعار صاحب العمل والوزارة أو مكتبها المختص قبل الشروع في الإضراب بفترة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أسابيع من التاريخ المحدد له. 
مادة (146) :
يمارس الإضراب في المنشأة سلميا وبشكل تدريجي بعد استيفاء الشروط اللازمة لتنفيذه الواردة في المادة السابقة من هذا القانون وذلك على النحو التالي: 
1- وضع قطعة من القماش حمراء اللون على ساعد كل عامل في المنشأة إشعارا باعتزام اللجوء إلى الإضراب لمدة ثلاثة أيام متتالية سابقة على البدء في مباشرته. 
2- التوقف عن العمل في تعض أقسام المنشأة ولفترة محددة من ساعات الدوام الرسمي يتم زيادتها تدريجيا بحيث يسري التوقف الكلي عن العمل في كافة الأقسام بعد انقضاء أربعة أيام متتالية. 
3- التوقف عن العمل في كافة أقسام المنشأة ولفترة محددة من ساعات الدوام الرسمي يتم زيادتها تدريجيا بحيث يؤدي ذلك إلى التوقف الكلي عن العمل في المنشأة بأكملها بعد انقضاء أسبوع من تأريخ ممارسة الإضراب إذا لم يظهر ما يؤدي إلى وقفه. 
مادة (147) :
على اللجنة النقابية أو ممثلي العامل إلغاء الدعوة إلى الإضراب أو وقف ممارسته فورا إذا وافق صاحب العمل على تنفيذ قرار حسم النزاع وفقا لأحكام المادة (144). 
مادة (148) :
1- لا تنقطع علاقات العمل بين صاحب العمل والعمال أثناء فترة الإضراب . 
2- لا يجز فرض عقوبات على العمال أو بعضهم بما في ذلك الفصل من العمل بسبب ممارستهم للإضراب أو الدعوة إليه إذا كان قد تم وفق أحكام هذا القانون,
مادة (149) :
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر يعتبر المساس بحرية العمل خطأ مهني جسيم يعاقب عليه، ويعد في حكم ذلك كل فعل بأتيه العمال المضربين يكون من شأنه أن يمنع أي عمال آخرين أو صاحب العمل أو من يمثله من الالتحاق بمكان العمل أو ممارسة نشاطهم المعتاد سواء كان بالفعل أو بالتهديد أو العنف أو الاعتداء أو احتلال مواقع العمل أو إحداث أضرار بالممتلكات. 
مادة (150) :
1- ينظم حد أدنى من الخدمة الإجبارية في المنشئات الخدمية العامة التي يؤدي توقف العمل فيها أثناء الإضراب إلى تعريض حياة المواطنين أو أي منهم أو صحتهم للخطر أو قد ينجم عنه أزمة اقتصادية، ويعتبر من قبيل المنشآت الخدمية على وجه الخصوص ما يلي: 
أ. المستشفيات والمستوصفات والمجمعات الصحية والعيادات المناوبة والصيدليات. 
ب. المصالح المرتبطة بعمل الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية والإذاعة والتلفزيون.
ج. المصالح المرتبطة بالكهرباء والمياه والغاز والمواد البترولية. 
د. أعمال النظافة وصحة البيئة. 
ه. أعمال البنوك والمصارف. 
و. مواقع العمل في المطارات ومواقع الشحن والتفريغ في الموانئ البرية والبحرية والجوية والجمارك. 
ز. الأعمال المتعلقة بتقديم السلع والمواد الغذائية والأعمال المتعلقة بالمخابز. 
ح. الأعمال المتصلة بحظائر الأبقار والأغنام والدواجن وري المزارع وحصاد المحاصيل الزراعية ونقلها وكذا نقل الأسماك. 
ط. الخدمات المتصلة بالسجون. 
2- لمجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير أن يحدد مجالات أخرى يلزم فيها بتوفير حد أدنى من الخدمة الإجبارية أو المهن التي يحظر ممارسة الإضراب فيها. 
3- يحظر على العامل رفض القيام بالخدمة الإجبارية ويعد رفض العامل القيام بها خطأ جسيما يعاقب عليه ولا يعفى من المسئولية 
أعضاء اللجنة النقابية أو ممثلي العمال ويسألون بصفاتهم الشخصية إذا كانوا سببا في ذلك.
الباب الثالث عشر
المنظمات النقابية
مادة (151) :
1- للعمال وأصحاب الأعمال الحق في تكوين منظماتهم والانضمام إليها طواعية بغية مراعاة مصالحهم والدفاع عن حقوقهم وتمثيلهم في الهيئات والمجالس والمؤتمرات وفي كافة المسائل المتعلقة بهم. 
2- للنقابات العمالية ومنظمات أصحاب الأعمال الحق في ممارسة نشاطهم بحرية كاملة وبدون تدخل في شئونها والتأثير عليها. 
مادة (152) :
مع مراعاة أحام المادة (35) من هذا القانون لا يجوز تطبيق عقوبة الفصل أو أي عقوبة أخرى بحق ممثلي العمال في اللجان النقابية بسبب ممارستهم لنشاطهم النقابي وفقا لهذا القانون وقانون

----------

